# Comtrend ADSL light keeps blinking



## RatCliff (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi guys. I'm a new DSL customer, and have recently received my modem from the phone company.

I've put it together correctly and everything, but the ADSL link LED blinks endlessly, and it does not get any internet connection.

Any one tell me what this means? 

Also what's the procedure for a phone company to enable a customers DSL? Thanks!


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

1. has the DUE DATE arrived for the DSL to start?
2. did you place filters on every phone and ans mach burg alarms need special filters.
3. ATT has a special filter for the modem but the dont need the filter at all if you arent plugging a phone in on the desk by the modem. 
4. if the due date is here, and the modem isnt "synching" and youve got the filters on, call who ever you ordered DSL from. They need to verify DSL is turned on, then will probably work with you to get things going.


----------

